# Westchester FT



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

I have the results of the Derby:

1st - #11 - Rev OH Rex Bell
2nd - #6 - Zip OH Roy Morejon
3rd - #2 Bangor O Anthony and Elizabeth Corradi H Ricky Millheim
4th - #12 Abe OH Lyn Budd

Congrads to all. 

Rex, Preacher must be giving his secrets to him. Sorry, I do not have the call backs for the open.

Mary Beth


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Rex and REV!!!! Congratulations!!!!! That is GREAT news!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Where is the qual starting?


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go, Preacher Man!!

Capt (LT) Dan


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Mike good luck this weekend!!!!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi All:

Here are today's results:

Open:
1st # 41 Dylan OH D. Christie (title)
2nd #8 Cap O L. Foraker H Ricky Millheim
3rd #17 Band OH J. Rasmuson
4th #22 Rabbit O Stroud/Swingle H M. Mosher
RJ #49 Ranger J. Rasmuson
Jams #15,18,19,28,42

Congrads to all.

Amatuer call backs to the water 1,2,3,8,10,17,18,20,21,26,34,35,41,45,46,49

Qualifying call backs to the water
1,2,4,5,9,16,19,21,23,25,27,28

Thanks all for now

Mary Beth


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey, anyone at the Qual who would want to post the set-ups? We had to scratch number 8 on Friday night...GRRRR....girls! Would love to know what fun we missed.

Go # 4 Willie!

Diane


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Q - A little info

Bee - Grace M/Lisa K - 3rd
Climber - Sammie T - Jam
Willie - Bait took either 4th or Jam.. not quite sure

Contrats to Everyone !


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Here are the final results:

Amatuer:
1st #41 Zoe OH D. Cybula (Qualified for the National Amatuer )
2nd #18 Harm OH R. Larson
3rd #35 Ripply OH M. Coutu
4th #21 Beau OH J. Rasmuson 
RJ #3 Darla OH B. Cambell
Jams 8,10,20,26,45

Qualifying:
1st #25 Gnarley OH T. McCue
2nd #1 Zeke OH D. Bovers
3rd #5 Bee OH G. Mondrosch
4th #19 Punch O C. O'Brien H. M. Mosher
RJ #21 Babe OH M Moranville
Jams 2,4,9,16,27,28

Thank you to all the Judges and the players. A special thanks to all of the workers who gave up a their weekend of training and running to make this trial happen. I would like to thank all of the non club members who helped out. Phil helped at the line, Paula who cannot play guest, Bait took the clipboard and Bob Walton who stayed late to shoot at the open. I am sure that I missed someone, but I appreciate everyones effort. With out all of you this could never happen. Now for my glass of wine.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Mary Beth:

We had a great time. The Westchester gang are very gracious. It was fun seeing people that i haven't seen since the specialty - even Bait!!

We also lucked out on the weather. 

Congratulations to everyone who placed.

Great weekend.

Paula and Marshall


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm so bummed we had to scratch..sounds like everyone had a great time and my Golden buddies did well. Congrats to all that finished, especially Wille and Bait..soft spot in my heart for those two.
Diane


----------



## twistoffate (Sep 20, 2005)

Congratulations to Doug and Zoe! Two weekends in a row! Awesome.

lydia


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats Doug & Zoe!
Very impressive!


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats to Tex with a JAM with Luke & Cooper WTG guys


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

Doug...WOW! How exciting for you. I guess I will have to come up and watch both you and Zoe's mate, Twister, run at the National. We are all very proud of you and your back to back wins. You might as well go for three and get some letters to go with her name. What a great time for her to be peaking!!!
Dave, Cathy, Michelle & Rachel


----------



## Doug Cybula (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave....I'm proud of her too. You told me this was a special puppy and you were right! Thank you for putting together such a successful breeding. 
Doug-


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Doug,

Weren't you running on the West Coast circuit last year? Any plans to head back? Please? 

Congratulations!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Mary Beth left someone out of the people that worked their butts off at this trial,.....and that's herself. She does alot at this event. Don't envy her one bit. Not a huge club, but Mary Beth, Dennis & Ginny, some I don't know, all scramble to make this event happen. And, no Paula can't sit still, either. (Paula & Marshall are the real thing) I'd like to thank all Judges, members and non-members involved (including the ones I don't know to mention.) for a nice weekend. Had a great time. Always good to see some cool people we don't get to see much, and to meet new ones. I'd like to thank Marshall and Elizabeth for their time. They set up some nice Q tests. I was happy to finish. Had some dogs do some really nice work on a really hard but really fair last series. (That's a nice pond!) Congrats to ALL that placed and finished. 
And, yes, we missed you, Diane and Steve.
BAIT
Ps. And, I got my new Orange County Choppers t-shirt, too!!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good for Willie and Bait finishing the Q.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Bait said:


> And, yes, we missed you, Diane and Steve.
> BAIT
> Ps. And, I got my new Orange County Choppers t-shirt, too!!!!


We missed you too  but so cool that you got your new T-shirt! I know you wanted that a lot. Come up to the Owner /Handler Qual at the end of July in W. Thompson. Willie won't be so happy to see Maggie then  So bummed we couldn't be there to cheer you on.

Diane


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the nice compliments, Bait. It was a fun weekend. I'm glad that you finished. Also glad that you found your way home!! Missed you Diane. 

P


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you Bait, but a hugh thanks goes to Bob Meier who the the chair. Nice job Bob.

Mary Beth


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

mbcorsini said:


> Thank you Bait, but a hugh thanks goes to Bob Meier who the the chair. Nice job Bob.
> 
> Mary Beth


 
DITTO!!!

P


----------

